#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-18
<leoquant> commandoline, ik vind dat je een behoorlijke slag hebt gemaakt met JFL.
<leoquant> dank daar voor
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> bedankt
<leoquant> ik zat gister vreselijk te rommelen :/
<leoquant> maar de bot in combinatie met de nieuwe interface vind ik indrukwekkend
<leoquant> hoi hannie ツ
<hannie> ha, leoquant, wilde je net iets vragen
<leoquant> mooi
<hannie> Ken jij sphinx?
<commandoline> hoi hannie
<hannie> commandoline, een goede middag
<leoquant> de porselein fabrikant?
<hannie> met wc-potten kan je niet communiceren
<hannie> Nee, het is een STT programma
<leoquant> nee hannie , wat is dat
<leoquant> heb je een link voor me?
<hannie> het zit wel in het softwarecentrum, maar gebruik is nog duister
<hannie> komt:
<commandoline> deze http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<hannie> ja, maar kijk ook even in softwarecentrum
<hannie> Rachelle, hallo
<leoquant> nee, ik ken openmary, viavoice van ibm en nog wat projecten
<hannie> er wordt gebruik gemaakt van openmary
<leoquant> Voxforge.org ook
<hannie> Het is eigenlijk een spraakherkenningsprogramma. Hebben we daar wat aan?
<leoquant> hannie, ok,
<leoquant> ik zou het geweldig vinden
<hannie> leoquant, voor zover ik nu zie zijn er nog geen volwaardige, werkende STT programma's
<leoquant> maar het is raketwetenschap
<hannie> Wel e.e.a. in ontwikkeling
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> DNS is by far de beste
<leoquant> maar draait op windows
<hannie> tja, daar hebben we bij Ubuntu niet zoveel aan
<leoquant> Voxforge.org was een tijd veelbelovend
<hannie> Is het zinvol de ontwikkelaars te schrijven?
<leoquant> nou ik heb het uitgeprobeerd via wine hannie DNS
<Idroy_> leoquant, weet jij toevallig hoe het komt dat ik me nu moet indentificeren als ik met Idroy in de IRC kanalen kom?
<hannie> en? werkte het via wine?
<leoquant> ik kreeg zowaar een grafische omgeving
<leoquant> maar het werkt niet nee
<hannie> maar werkt het?
<hannie> nee dus
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> da's nou jammer
<leoquant> bodhizazen op ubuntuforums heeft het ook erg lang geprobeerd....via wine
<hannie> maar zonder succes begrijp ik
<leoquant> geen succes, en deze goeroe geeft het niet snel op
<leoquant> (bodhi bedoel ik he)
<Rachelle> hoi Jurgentje
<hannie> Maar ik ga verder op onderzoek uit, hoor. Desnoods ga ik ontwikkelaars aanschrijven
<Idroy_> leoquant, weet jij toevallig hoe het komt dat ik me nu moet indentificeren als ik met Idroy in de IRC kanalen kom?
<leoquant> hannie, heb je contact gehad met speechcontrol?
<hannie> nog niet. leoquant
<commandoline> Idroy_: dat moet volgens mij alleen als je je nick hebt geregistreerd
<leoquant> Idroy_, via welke client?
<leoquant> commandoline, klopt
<Jurgentje> hoi allemaal :)
<leoquant> hoi Jurgentje
<commandoline> Idroy_: en hebt aangegeven bij NickServ dat je wilt dat iedereen die je nick gebruikt zonder zich te identificeren verplicht wordt dat te veranderen.
<commandoline> zonder kan je 'm nog wel gebruiken, ook zonder identificatie.
<Idroy_> ik zit nu op XChat, maar ik had er ook last van op Mirc
<Idroy_> en ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik hem heb geregistreerd eigenlijk
<leoquant> http://blog.freenode.net/2007/03/nickserv-is-your-friend/
<commandoline> doe eens '/msg NickServ info'
<Idroy_> dan zegt ie dat deze nickname niet is geregistreerd (en deze is met een lagestreep op het eind)
<commandoline> oja, tuurlijk
<leoquant> je moet Idroy weer releasen
<commandoline> Die andere variant is geregistreerd
<commandoline> (/msg NickServ release Idroy)
<commandoline> met het wachtwoord erachter
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv release $nick $password
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> :D
<commandoline> oh, en je hebt idd nick protection aanstaan
<leoquant> zag ik ook net
<Idroy_> hmmmm...
<commandoline> als je dus 'Idroy' wilt gebruiken zonder inloggen
<commandoline> moet je die nick protection uitzetten
<Idroy_> ye... maar ik kan hem niet meer releasen omdat ik het wachtwoord niet weet... aangezien ik meestal maar een paar wachtwoorden gebruik, en dat ik die nu ook allemaal heb geprobeerd wil het dus niet
<Idroy_> tis ook zo ineens
<leoquant> wachtwoord staat niet in ./xchat2?
<Idroy_> waar kan ik dat vinden?
<leoquant> in je home ctrl +h
<Idroy_> ah ja... en dan 1 van die .conf bestanden?
<leoquant> en dat in je servlist config
<leoquant> ik ga eten, tot straks!
<commandoline> en anders is dit een optie: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<Idroy_> ok dan doe ik dat, aangezien hij niet in servlist.conf staat
<Idroy_> hmmm, maar dan moet je zeker nog je e-mail ermee geregistreerd hebben of niet?
<commandoline> ja, idd
<Idroy_> heb ik dus ook niet
<Idroy_> tis heel vaag, aangezien ik me echt niet kan herinneren dat ik dat heb aangezet, en het was ook zo opeens, sinds zaterdag ofzo
<Idroy_> naja... dan gebruik ik deze maar met lage streep
<Idroy_> hoe registreer ik hem? :P
<Rachelle> weet je zeker dat niet iemand anders je naam ingepikt heeft?
<commandoline> Rachelle: lijkt me niet
<Rachelle> zou wel de registratie verklaren en dat Idroy_ het niet weet
<commandoline> nickserv info geeft aan dat 'ie al tijden geregistreerd is
<Rachelle> ok
<Idroy_> hmmm sinds wanneer dan?
 * commandoline heeft alle info even ge-PM-t
<Idroy_> toen gebruikte ik nog niet eens IRC
<Idroy_> weet ik echt honder procent zeker
<Idroy_> honderd*
<commandoline> dan heeft iemand die nick misschien eerder geregistreerd
<commandoline> merkte die dat jij 'm recent ook gebruikte
<commandoline> en heeft die persoon toen nick protection aangezet
<commandoline> om dat te voorkomen
<Idroy_> hmmm gaar
<commandoline> (m.a.w., dan is er nog iemand die de nick Idroy gebruikt hier op freenode :P)
<Idroy_> gebeurt niet heel vaak
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> eerste keer eigenlijk, meestal ben ik de Idroy als het al in gebruik is, maar dat is nu zeker niet zo
<Idroy_> maargoed, nu registreer ik deze maar
<Idroy_> :P
<commandoline> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<commandoline> staat alles wat je moet weten
<Idroy_> ok, mooi, dankje :)
<Idroy_> brb
<Idroy_> ff nog een alternate nick eraan toevoegen :)
<Idroy_> zo, ik heb nick protection nu ook aan staan :D
<commandoline> ok :)
<Idroy_> nu alleen nog voice voor dit account
<Idroy_> :P
<commandoline> daarvoor moet je bij leoquant zijn
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> mooi, hij identificeerd zichzelf nu ook automatisch
<StefandeVries> heej iedereen
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<StefandeVries> Meh.
<Ronnie> RawChid: volgens mij zijn er weer nieuwe vertalingen voor loco.ubuntu.com geimporteerd. Kun jij dit doorgeven aan het vertaal team?
<RawChid> Ronnie, heb ik toevallig vanmiddag al vertaald ;)
<Ronnie> ow, super zeg!
<RawChid> Yeah, en nu zo de stad in.
<RawChid> Ga jij nog naar de zomerfeesten?
<Ronnie> RawChid: er waren een aantal pagina's waar de sub-nav te breed was
<Ronnie> ik ben zaterdag even geweest, verder nog geen plannen
<RawChid> Zaterdag was een natte bedoeling.
<Ronnie> ja, we waren al weer snel naar huis toe
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/137/detail/
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-nl/1076/detail/
<RawChid> Nice
<RawChid> Gisteren was gelukkig droog. En heb een goede regenjas :P
<Ronnie> :D
<RawChid> Ik ga er woensdag niet bij zijn denk ik
<Ronnie> RawChid: kun je kijken of je wat aan die lengte van de vertalingen binnen het sub-nav kunt doen?
<RawChid> Euh... Welke bedoel je preiceW?
<RawChid> precies*
<RawChid> Oh, het grijze submenu :)
<RawChid> ff kijken
<Ronnie> even inloggen en dan idd het grijze submenu kijkne
<RawChid> Ik zie het nu.
<RawChid> BTW, De lijst is niet goed gesorteerd
<Ronnie> ik hoop dat ik binnenkort eens tijd krijg om die menu's + pagina-layout eens aan te pakken
<Ronnie> welke lijst?
<RawChid> Om de taal te kiezen. "Dutch" staat na de M (Ik denk van Nederlands)
<RawChid> Ah, hij is gesorteerd op LANG code
<Ronnie> oh, daar staat al erg lang een bug over. De oplossing schijnt niet erg gemakkelijk te zijn
<Ronnie> en ik denk dat de lijst de benaming in de taal zelf zou moeten hebben, dus niet Dutch, maar Nederlands
<RawChid> Dan zou onze taal wel op de juiste plaats staan :)
 * commandoline heeft voor de community server nog een app: Just For Learning zou testhosting erg goed kunnen gebruiken
<commandoline> zal ik dat als idee toevoegen aan de agenda (net zoals Thomas_de_Graaff heeft gedaan)?
<commandoline> (ik kan er zelf helaas niet bij zijn)
<RawChid> Ronnie, ik moet de strings wel erg kort maken. Weet niet of dat wel duidelijker wordt
<RawChid> Als de padding van .sub-nav-item een paar pixels kleiner was, zou het al een stuk makkelijker zijn
<Ronnie> commandoline: deze mag je gerust op de agenda zetten
<Ronnie> RawChid: de sub-nav moet ook eens beter ingedeeld worden, we zijn daar nog over aan het brainstromen
<commandoline> Ronnie: done
<Ronnie> de meeste items die er nu op staan zijn 'actie' items en niet 'navigatie' items
<Ronnie> erg slecht voor de usability
<RawChid> Eens
<Ronnie> ik weet niet wat op het moment de beste oplossing is. of inkorten of een rare layout verspringing
<RawChid> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rachidbm/luc2.png Wat vind je van deze teksten voor subnav?
<RawChid> In vergelijking met de huidige. Ik moet ff weg. BRB
<StefandeVries> hoihoi Martijn1985
<Martijn1985> hoi stefan
<Ronnie> ziet er prima uit RawChid
<StefandeVries> leoquant is er ook nooit als ik 'm even nodig heb :P
<RawChid> Oke, ikverander het even
<StefandeVries> heej Idroy_
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> het schijnt dat ik commandoline iets had moeten sturen?
<StefandeVries> terwijl ik op vakantie was?
<leoquant> lol, dat laatste was giswerk
<leoquant> ja, ik dacht dat er nog een stuk van je richting prikbord is gegaan?
<leoquant> dat is niet correct?
<Idroy_> leoquant, zou je Idroy_ voice kunnen geven? en eventueel Idroy- ook (dat is mijn alternative nickname...)
<leoquant> Idroy_, zekur
<StefandeVries> Dat is inderdaad niet correct.
<Idroy_> ik weet nu ook waarom ik me moest identificeren, blijkbaar had iemand anders mijn nickname al gebruikt in freenode (geregistreerd ergens in december vorig jaar, toen zat ik nog niet op IRC)
<leoquant> sorry StefandeVries ...
<leoquant> Idroy_, klaar
<StefandeVries> niet erg. ben benieuwd waar het over zou moeten gaan, exact.
<leoquant> daarom lees ik de logs even door straks
<Idroy_> hmmm vaag, het zal wel even duren voordat de server het me geeft?
<StefandeVries> tada
<Idroy_> :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, misschien dat je Ronnie (ons) kunt helpen met je tweetaligheid.
<leoquant> betreft iets richting canon.
<leoquant> maar dat moe Ronnie maar bezien
<leoquant> +t
<leoquant> (of dat nodig is)
<StefandeVries> Oké
<Ronnie> leoquant, mailtje is ondertussen de deur uit
<Ronnie> hulp is niet meer nodi
<Ronnie> +g
<leoquant> ok Ronnie en bedankt trouwens
<StefandeVries> Damn, te laat dus.
<Ronnie> nu maar hopen op een positieve reactie
<leoquant> Ronnie, ja
<leoquant> het zal niet aan de mail liggen en je voorwerk op irc bij locoteams
<leoquant> paultag blijft een goede gozer
<leoquant> met goede tips. geen tegenhouder
<Ronnie> idd, paultag is niet de moeilijkste hierin
<Ronnie> leoquant, weet jij nog wat de afspraak was betreffende de reapproval datum?
<leoquant> dat we ten alle tijde, wanneer we klaar waren weer konden jolinden toch? dat stond op launchpad?
<leoquant> joinen
<leoquant> joinen voor de reapproval
<leoquant> 1 moment hebben we aan ons voorbij laten gaan, omdat die datum te vroeg kwam
<Ronnie> maar zijn we als ubuntu-nl hier klaar voor?
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik heb die launchpad link niet paraat
<leoquant> Ronnie, geen idee. misschien iets voor de raad en de teams?
<leoquant> laat ik het zo zeggen: we zijn wel bepaald in actie gekomen
<leoquant> en veel dingen geregeld
<Ronnie> ja, ik heb al een mailtje de deur uit gedaan gisteren naar de gemeenschapsraad ML gestuurd
<leoquant> of alles op orde is? tja...
<leoquant> wat vind jij?
<leoquant> (mja is iets om via de raad te bespreken...)
<Ronnie> volgens mij zijn we er wel klaar voor. ik zal het volgende meeting wel in de groep gooien
<Ronnie> de stappen die nodig zijn om een reapproval te plannen zijn duidelijk in ieder geval
<Ronnie> dan kunnen we meteen met de groep een datum rpikken
<leoquant> duidelijk
<leoquant> laten we ons goed voorbereiden en een soort blueprint maken in het Engels. ik heb er zin in.
<StefandeVries> Dat hebben we in de gaten. :P
<Ronnie> ik heb er ook zeker zin in. Nog niet eens om onze 'status' terug te krijgen, maar vooral als verificatie dat we als loco geod bezig zijn en het laatste jaar goede veranderingen hebben te weeg gebracht
<leoquant> precies dat laatste
<leoquant> goed nu ben ik moe. tot morgen/ooit.
<Ronnie> tot morgen leoquant
<StefandeVries> Een hererkenning zou een mooie blijk van, uh, erkenning zijn van het harde werd.
<StefandeVries> werk*
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-19
<leoquant> StefandeVries, goedemorgen
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> ik heb wat aantekeningen doorgelezen
<leoquant> over mwanzo
<StefandeVries> shoot, ik ga even douchen, lees het als ik terugkom, oké? :)
<leoquant> nu staat er: stefandevries schrijft met teamgenoot stukje over pythoncurses op het prikbord
<leoquant> nou schrijf ik veel op hoor.....:)
<leoquant> (meestal onzin)
<StefandeVries> Met Dooitze, volgens mij
<StefandeVries> Ik douche vanavond wel
<leoquant> StefandeVries, vandaar mijn opmerking richting het nieuwe prikbordteam
<leoquant> het was toen nog in het kader om onze activiteiten zichtbaar t maken
<leoquant> maar wie sprak je daarover aan dan?
<StefandeVries> commandoline, omdat jij hem had verteld dat er een stukje van mij klaar lag.
<leoquant> ah, ok
<StefandeVries> Noem eens wat hoofdpunten die je in het stukje terug zou willen zien.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, het idee is van een hele tijd terug. Feitelijk (uit mijn hoofd) zou een les worden neergezet, met een uitkomt. dus les==>calculator.
<leoquant> les===>spelletje
<leoquant> maar ik denk dat het niet meer zo nodig is nu
<StefandeVries> Dus ik programmeer een rekenmachnine, en zet de broncode met een verhaaltje erbij online?
<leoquant> men weet ons te vinden, en velen zijn op vakantie ook nog
<leoquant> ja StefandeVries zoiets dacht ik, jij ook?
<StefandeVries> Nou, dat is wat ik opmaak uit je uitleg. :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> tis een tijd geleden...
<leoquant> leuker: onze piano komt op stem/klank nu
<leoquant> eindelijk
<leoquant> na 3 maal stemmen binnen 3 maand
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> Ik kan nu zeggen: 'wat heb ik gezegd?', maar dat zou kinderachtig zijn. Ow, oeps.. :P
<StefandeVries> Goed nieuws, dat zeker :)
<leoquant> ja man, hij speelt echt lekker nu, zeker voor mijn vrouw
<leoquant> ik speel enkel akkoorden
<leoquant> met wat franje
<leoquant> dus het een plezier het apparaat te horen
<StefandeVries> En niets elektronisch komt er in de buurt.
<StefandeVries> heerlijk
<StefandeVries> Onze vleugel is ook gestemd nu, de laatste keer na de revisie.
<leoquant> er is een groothandel voor het bestellen van pianostem gerei trouwens
<StefandeVries> Over 6 maanden pas weer
<StefandeVries> O ja?
<leoquant> dat kan via het internet besteld worden
<StefandeVries> (geen idee, wij hebben alles in huis)
<StefandeVries> Handig :)
<leoquant> doen we niet hoor, maar het bestaat wel
<StefandeVries> Je vrouw zal er blij mee zijn, dat alles weer bij het oude is met het oude trouwe ding :)
<leoquant> kijk er kan nu genuanceerd op gespeeld worden
<leoquant> subtiel
<leoquant> en das mooi idd
<leoquant> ik moet weg nu
<leoquant> later!
<StefandeVries> wb, leoquant :)
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<Idroy_> hallo
<StefandeVries> hallo Idroy_
<Idroy_> hallo
<Ronnie1> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> brb... unity doet ff lam... WHOOPS
<Idroy_> zo, biw :)
<Idroy_> hmmm, dat unity kan nog niet echt tegen wat veranderingen in compiz... naja ik heb alles weer op default staan als het goed is
<Idroy_> ok, leermoment
<Idroy_> daar kloot ik ook niet meer mee voorlopig :P
<Ronnie1> :D
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik verveel me, heeft iemand nog icoontjes/logo's nodig? :D
<Ronnie1> uhm, even denken....
<Ronnie1> nope, geen idee
<Idroy_> hmmm, okay
<Ronnie1> Idroy_: als je zin hebt mag je wel kijken of je het artwork deel van de wiki wat meer op orde kunt krijgen
<Ronnie1> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/
<Idroy_> hoe bedoel je meer op orde?
<Ronnie1> op de eerste pagina mag wel wat meer introductie tekst komen. Een korte inleiding wat we als artwork team allemaal doen
<Ronnie1> kijken of alle afgeronde projecten een "afgerond" banner hebben
<Ronnie1> kijken wat er nog moet gebeuren bij de lopende projecten
<Ronnie1> wie weet heb je nog wel nuttige links voor: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Links
<Ronnie1> maar alleen als je zin hebt natuurlijk ;)
<Idroy_> oh, np, ik kijk iig even of elk afgerond project een banner heeft
<Idroy_> zo, ik heb ook even de artwork menubar even wat beter uitgelijnd
<Ronnie1> hmm, hier lijkt de menubar uitlijning minder goed te worden. is er een verschil bij verschillende resoluties?
<Idroy_> ik zit op 1920x1080, en de browser (chromium)
<Idroy_> en dan zitten de links allemaal op een rechtelijn
<Idroy_> en als ik het venster vergroot of verklein dan blijft het zo
<Ronnie1> Idroy_: http://ubuntuone.com/p/15NJ/
<Idroy_> alleen ziet het er in firefox weer anders uit
<Idroy_> dat heb ik ook in FF
<Idroy_> dan zet ik het wel weer ff terug
<Idroy_> aangezien FF default browser is in Ubunty
<Idroy_> ubuntu*
<Idroy_> Ronnie1: zo ziet het eruit in Chromium: http://ubuntuone.com/p/15NQ/
<Idroy_> Ronnie1: Ik zie nu ook dat er weer een aantal launchpad teams logo's nodig hebben?
<StefandeVries> Je blijft bezig jij :)
<Idroy_> yep :D
<StefandeVries> :)
<Idroy_> en wat gaat er eigenlijk gebeuren met die persoonlijke map iconen? Dooitze had die gestart zei je? Dan PM ik hem wel ff om te vragen wat daar de bedoeling van is
<Ronnie1> idd, Dooitze
<Idroy_> ok, dan pm ik hem wel ff
<StefandeVries> Hij is al een paar dagenn niet online geweest, dus het kan misschien even duren voor hij reageert
<Idroy_> oh ja, ik zie het, naja ff geduld hebben :P
<Idroy_> is ie op vakantie ofzo?
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij wel, ja.
<Idroy_> ok
<StefandeVries> Jeej, de uitbreiding voor m'n keyboard is aangekomen. :D
<Idroy_> zo laat nog? :O
<StefandeVries> Privébezorging
<StefandeVries> TNT dumpt het bij hem, en hij brengt het :P
<Idroy_> oh zo
<StefandeVries> Voetschakelaars ftw :D
<Idroy_> altijd handig, foot switches
<StefandeVries> Jup :0
<StefandeVries> Zeker als je ook nog orgel speelt
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens, cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-20
<RawChid> trijntje, nog hulp nodig met die tool?
<RawChid> Heb straks wel weer ff tijd
<trijntje> RawChid, het lastigste is dat ik niet ./ends-with-dot.py pofile | grep "iets" kan doen
<RawChid> Ja, ik zag gisteren dat grep niet echt werkt
<RawChid> Ik kreeg Python errors, wat ik niet helemaal snap
<RawChid> Maar wat wilde je ook alweer? Die ... negeren?
<trijntje> ja, "..." en "…" moet hetzelfde zijn
<RawChid> Kun je mij jouw voorbeeld .po sturen?
<trijntje> sure
<RawChid> Ik kijk straks even
<trijntje> ik heb dat probleem wel eerder gezien bij een (python?) tool die met po files werkt, geen idee of het daar aan ligt
<trijntje> ik snap ook niet zo goed waarom bash niet gewoon de redirect afhandelt zonder dat python uberhaupt iets merkt
<RawChid> Ja, zo zou het moeten lijkt me
<RawChid> Desalniettemin, het mooist is als je grep niet nodig hebt :)
<RawChid> trijntje, nog tips hoe de "fout" geprint kan worden? Nu is het beide strings..
<RawChid> Maar als je iets beters weet...
<trijntje> RawChid, het is natuurlijk handig als het programma zelfs ... en …snapt, maar het is sowieso goed als je output etc kunt redirecten, al was het maar naar | less als een groot po-bestand veel fouten heeft
<RawChid> Inderdaad. Ik ga ook even uitzoeken waar dat aan ligt. Ben wel benieuwd
<trijntje> ja, ik kan me niet voorstellen dat je python output niet kunt redirecten
<RawChid> Als ik … weghaal uit de .po kan ik wel fatsoenlijk redirecten
<RawChid> Encoding....
<trijntje> RawChid, dus dan raakt python in de war van unicode?
<RawChid> Nou, de bash pipe
<RawChid> Ik denk dat ik het opgelost heb
<trijntje> ja, hoe?
<RawChid> Die programma's als grep en less etc verwachten bytes als input. En doen dan moeilijk voer unicode
<RawChid> Nu encode ik de output naar UTF-8
<trijntje> ik had echo "…" | wc getest, dat werkte wel
<RawChid> Mja, ik denk dat de output van echo in bytes is ofzo
<trijntje> dat zou ik niet weten, meestal werkt | enzo gewoon
<RawChid> Maar ik heb het dus opgelost he
<trijntje> staat de nieuwe al op launchpad? Dan wil ik die wel testen
<RawChid> Ik zal em zo ff committen
<RawChid> Oke, done
<RawChid> trijntje, als je in de dir bent kun je dit typen: bzr pull
<RawChid> Dan haalt ie alle updates binnen
<trijntje> No revisions to pull.
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk duurt het eventjes voordat lp de commit verwerkt heeft
<RawChid> Oh shit, ik moet eerst nog pushen lol
<RawChid> 1 moment
<trijntje> vandaar ;)
<RawChid> Ja, nu zou het moeten werken
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> gaaf, het werkt!
<RawChid> Mooi!
<StefandeVries> hee, goedemiddag :)
<Ronnie1> ping leoquant
<Ronnie1> heb je toevallig een cheatsheet met commando's voor de meeting bot?
<leoquant> Ronnie1, ja
<leoquant> pm me je emailadres
<leoquant> of wacht
<leoquant> voorbeeld gemaild Ronnie1
<Ronnie1> leoquant: dank
<StefandeVries> leoquant, heb jij toevallig al eens gedacht aan een Mwanzo NL Meeting?
<leoquant> IRL?
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> lijkt me erg leuk
<leoquant> niet deze vakantie want ik ben erg afwezig
<StefandeVries> Mij ook, namelijk.
<leoquant> doen we dan
<leoquant> een keer
<leoquant> ergens
<StefandeVries> Ja, goed, als er interesse is kunnenw e samen met de overigen een datum prikken
<leoquant> goed!
<StefandeVries>  want het moet er nu maar eens van komen, vind ik :P
<leoquant> dat wordt leuk ツ
<leoquant> mag ik nu even eten?
<StefandeVries>  
<StefandeVries> Prima :P
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi Thomas
<Ronnie1> Thomas_de_Graaff, kun jij de standaard tijdzone op http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl aanpassen ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Even kijken..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die staat op Nederland, zou goed moeten zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het was mij ook al opgevallen dat de tijden van de meetings niet kloppen een keer..
<Ronnie1> hmm, ik zie overal UTC+0 staan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal 'm nog eens opnieuw bewaren, wie weet helpt dat..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ubuntu-nl-gemeenschap meetings staan wel op cest ipv. utc
<Ronnie1> ja, je kunt dat per meeting/event aangeven welke tijdzone je wil, of dat je de tijdzone van het team over wilt nemen
<Ronnie1> bij het overnemen van het team gaat het dus schijnbaar mis
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. ik heb het hier ook even geprobeerd
<leoquant> lordnoid, .pl? ツ
<lordnoid> klopt :P
<lordnoid> polen
<leoquant> nice ツ
<lordnoid> :)
<leoquant> op doorreis?
<lordnoid> nee rondreis polen/tsjechië
<lordnoid> best wel mooi :P net Oostenrijk
<lordnoid> maargoed.. das dan ook niet ver van hier
<leoquant> lol tsjechie is idd erg mooi
<leoquant> mijn kids hebben een hostel reis gedaan van 2 weken
<lordnoid> ah :)
<leoquant> vorig jaar door tsjechie
<leoquant> kostte geen drol daar
<lordnoid> nee polen is ook behoorlijk goedkoop
<lordnoid> vooral eten enzo.. voor 20 zloty (5 euro) heb je toch wel een hele maaltijd :P
<leoquant> ja, het was een sport zo goedkoop mogelijk te reizen feitelijk
<lordnoid> liften? :P
<leoquant> nee, dat mag niet van mij
<leoquant> met de trein dus
<lordnoid> oke. zit wat in
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> we hebben hier een heuse wolkbreuk na een zonnige dag
<leoquant> raarrrr
<lordnoid> hmm hier heeft het de hele dag geregend
<leoquant> ja er hangt een vreemdfe depressie boven oosteuropa
<leoquant> serieus
<lordnoid> :s
<lordnoid> ik hoop dat het vanavond gaat onweren :P er zit een best wel mooi torentje in dit hotel met een uitzicht over een groot dal
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> veel plezier lordnoid !
<leoquant> (doe die laptop dicht !) lol
<lordnoid> :P dank
<leoquant> doeg
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-21
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen iedereen
<Cees> leoquant, Thomas vroeg me bij mwanzo te melden dat het documentatieteam (vandaag precies 1 jaar oud) bijna _geen_ actieve leden meer heeft.
<Cees> Er is dan ook (bijna) geen onderhoud op de documentatiewiki meer.
<leoquant> double12 hoorde bij het team?
<Cees> double12 is lid van het lp team, ja
<leoquant> maar niet meer actief?
<Cees> er is nog 1 min-of-meer actief teamlid
<leoquant> maar eens actief recruteren hier dan maar lijkt me
<Cees> prima idee
<Cees> teamactiviteiten zoals een reguliere irc meeting worden (al lang) niet meer gehouden.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> staat dit "bericht" ook op de raad (meeting) op 24 juli?
<leoquant> of wil je dat niet?
<leoquant> bericht via de mailinglist van mwanz gestuurd
<leoquant> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/vacatures?action=edit kan ik niet "bij"/in.
<Idroy_> hallo
<JanC> <Idroy_> JanC: weet jij toevallig hoe het komt dat als ik op Idroy inlog op IRC, dat ie dan na een tijdje naar guest****** verandert. Op de server kanaal zegt ie dat ik me moet identificeren, maar ik heb me nickname nog nooit geregistreerd
<JanC> waarschijnlijk heeft iemand anders die geregistreerd dan...
<Idroy_> ye klopt
<Idroy_> was ook zo, aangezien de nick geregistreerd was in december vorig jaar, en toen zat ik nog niet op IRC
<Idroy_> en dat ie vorige week dat nick protection aan heeft gezet
<JanC> waarschijnlijk omdat hij/zij door jouw z'n nick niet kon gebruiken...  ;)
<JanC> door jou
<Idroy_> idd
<JanC> Idroy_: misschien een goed idee om zelf een andere nick te registreren  ;)
<Idroy_> ik heb nu deze geregistreerd
<Idroy_> en nick protection erop gezet
<JanC> ah, okee
<JanC> je hebt geluk dat hij Idroy_ ook al niet meteen geregistreerd had als backup-nick  ;)
<Idroy_> idd
<JanC> die _ achteraan wordt meestal voor backup-nicks gebruikt namelijk
<Idroy_> ja idd
<Idroy_> ik heb nu dus deze als "main" en nog idroy- als alternative, en beide gelinkt enzo
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag, postcodekanjers! :P
<RawChid> Goede middag
<RawChid> StefandeVries!
<RawChid> Jou moest ik hebben
<StefandeVries> Schiet
<RawChid> Jij hebt wel eens Linux Mint vertaald he?
<RawChid> Ben je daar nog steeds actief mee bezig?
<StefandeVries> 1) Ja, 2) nee
<RawChid> Er wordt namelijk gesproken dat het Ubuntu Vertaalteam ook Mint onder de hoede neemt
<RawChid> Het is mij een beetje onduidelijk of er nu een "echte" groep is die Mint vertaalt. Iedereen kan nu gewoon bijdragen, maar er schijnen soms nog al wat slechte vertalingen in te zitten...
<StefandeVries> Er is geen echte groep, voor zover ik weet
<StefandeVries> Alleen losse vrijwilligers met inderdaad soms weinig kennis van waar ze mee bezig zijn.
<RawChid> Ik denk alleen dat we voorzichtig moeten zijn als we het overnemen en er een gesloten groep van maken. Dat we niet zomaar mensen voor het hoofd stoten
<RawChid> Uiteraard staat iedereen vrij om die gesloten groep te joinen
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> Maar het zorgt wel weer voor een extra drempel - al is die wel nodig.
<RawChid> Ken jij nog andere vertalers?
<RawChid> En hoe denk jij hierover?
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik heb altijd zelfstandig gewerkt - niet veel coaching nodig wb de engelse taal ;)
<StefandeVries> Een echte mening heb ik niet omdat ik zelf niet meer actief vertaal.
<RawChid> Oke
<StefandeVries> sorry
<RawChid> Thanks for the heads up StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<leoquant> Idroy_, heb je je ingeschreven voorde mailinglist van mwanzo?
<Idroy_> ik weet het eigenlijk niet... ik heb me wel aangemeld voor een mailingslist, heb je toevallig en linkje? :)
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo subscribe
<leoquant> zo krijg je automatische berichten
<leoquant> zoals: medewerkers documentatie gezocht ed....
<Idroy_> ah ok
<Idroy_> ik heb wel me hierop aangemeld iig: https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-website
<leoquant> dus als je interesse hebt om te werken aan documentatie laat het even weten
<Idroy_> en nu heb ik me ook gesubsribed voor de mwanzo mailingslist
<leoquant> mooi
<Idroy_> en wat houdt dat documentatie in dan?
<leoquant> dat zou je aan Cees moeten vragen, ook hier aanwezig. maar ja, de term is vrij duidelijk lijkt mij.
<Idroy_> naja, documentatie is nogal algemeen he
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-documentatie
<leoquant> lees de link naar de wiki
<Cees> Nederlandstalige documentatie over Ubuntu, zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam?action=show&redirect=community%2FDocumentatieTeam
<leoquant> omdat er ook veel vertaalwerk bij zit dacht ik ook aan StefandeVries
<leoquant> engelstalige docu ==> nederlandsetalige
<leoquant> -e
<Idroy_> hmmmm, ye ik kijk wel, eigenlijk heb ik niet zo veel zin om dingen te gaan vertalen, ik zou het wel kunnen hoor...
<Idroy_> en documentatie beheren... heb ik ook niet echt zin aan. Ik wil me liever gewoon volledig richten op artwork eigenlijk
<leoquant> Idroy_, voor een loco is vertalen, en zijn vertalingen plus een goede docu key
<leoquant> beginners willen niet ubuntu uitproberen zonder goede documentatie en/of vertalingen
<StefandeVries> Wie riep?
<Idroy_> wasn't me
<StefandeVries> Ik moet nodig de geluidsnotificaties uitzetten. -.-
<Idroy_> leoquant, had het heel even over je, of, hij dacht aan je... :P
<StefandeVries> Elke keer als ik in de climax van een stuk kom, word ik vanuit m'n kamer gehighlight ene rvan op de hoogte gebracht door een piepboink-iets. Zwaar irritant
<Idroy_> je zou het geluid van je pc uit kunnen zetten :P
<StefandeVries> Da's te simpel.
<StefandeVries> En ook als ik bij de pc zit schrik ik me vaak de kolere. :P
<Gotiniens> programmas die geluid maken
<Gotiniens> bah
<Gotiniens> alleen mijn mediaplayer mag geluid over mijn boxen sturen
<StefandeVries> Als er iemand hier in huis aan het spelen is, mag er geen ander geluid zijn. Period. :P
<Gotiniens> het enige wat hier in huis muziek speelt is mijn mediaplayer ;)
<StefandeVries> Tsja, hier is het niet alleen consumeren. :P
<Idroy_> ik kan me er nooit echt heel erg aan irriteren, als ik wat aan het spelen ben dan zit ik in me kamer en dan staat de pc ook uit, en als ik achter de pc zit te spelen (want ja, dat kan ook met een bas), dan zet ik me versterker die aan me pc vastzit uit :D
<StefandeVries> Kan een computer uit?
<StefandeVries> Hoe? :P
<StefandeVries> Onze instrumenten staan op een aparte kamer(omdat de andere kamers anders vol zouden staan -.-) met isolatie en al, maar ja, als je de deur niet dichtdoet om het voorbeeld te kunnen horen..
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi hannie
<hannie> hey, StefandeVries
<hannie> trijntje, RawChid hebben jullie 5 minuutjes?
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<hannie> dag Rachelle
<trijntje> ping hannie
<hannie> dag trijntje . Ik wilde het even over Linux Mint hebben. Ok?
<trijntje> sure
<hannie> trijntje, ik ben net even de log van de laatste vergadering hierover aan het nalezen.
<hannie> trijntje, ik wil die uitnodiging accepteren en daarna overleggen hoe we het het beste kunnen invullen allemaal
<hannie> Of vind je dat de verkeerde volgorde?
<trijntje> hannie, dat zou ik met clement overleggen. Ik zag op lp dat hij de eigenaar van het team is, misschien kan hij aan het team vragen wat zij er van vinden
<hannie> Clement heeft zelf die uitnodiging gedaan
<StefandeVries> Ah, de vertaaltaak
<hannie> StefandeVries, het VT (2 man) heeft ff een mini-overleg
<StefandeVries> Denk je dat ik dat niet doorheb, of zo? :p
<trijntje> hannie, dan zou ik het inderdaad maar accepteren, en dan iedereen die lid is een mailtje met uitleg sturen
<hannie> Nou ja, ter informatie, hè ;)
<trijntje> (als het goed is kan je al 'admin' van een team in launchpad een bericht naar alle leden sturen
<hannie> trijntje, de vraag is nog even: moeten al onze vertalers admin bij LM worden?
<trijntje> hannie, dat lijkt me niet handig, zoveel admins zijn niet nodig
<hannie> trijntje, zou het dan een goed idee zijn als Gerhard admin wordt daar (voor ons)
<hannie> Hij is nu ook de contactpersoon ten slotte
<trijntje> lijkt me een goed plan, hij zei ook op de ML dat hij zelf mint gebruikt
<hannie> ok, dan ga ik dat voorstellen en communiceren we verder hierover via de lijst
<trijntje> hannie, prima, ik hoop dat er geen oorlog van komt ;)
<hannie> ach, welnee. Alles moet gewoon in goed overleg gedaan kunnen worden
<trijntje> ja precies, als het team nu niet echt een leider oid heeft zal het ook wel goed gaan denk ik
<leoquant> OerHeks, nog bedankt voor de google+ uitnodiging. ik zit erop nu, maar ben nog aan het orienteren hoe het werkt. (nog steeds...:P)
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<leoquant> komt wel, ooit
<OerHeks> hansw vind de 'hangout' handig voor support, webcam en mic en chat in 1 scherm.
<OerHeks> maar dit is natuurlijk alleen zinvol als er een werkende internetverbinding is.
<leoquant> OerHeks, dat zijn handige elementen voor/bij een presentatie ed
<leoquant> en/of 1 op 1 support ook
<OerHeks> ja, klaslokaal
<leoquant> ja
<OerHeks> maar ook onderling, handig om 'ruggespraak' te houden
<OerHeks> ik lees vaak dat irc vergaderingen langzaam en moeizaam verlopen.
<OerHeks> het is even oefenen, je mond houden tot je aan de beurt bent :P
<leoquant> hehe. kortom voor het workshop seizoen moet ik het onder controle hebben: google+
<leoquant> ik moet zeggen dat JFL zich goed ontwikkelt als " vervanger" voor lernid
<leoquant> veelbelovend
<OerHeks> ik ben benieuwd.
<StefandeVries> Ik ook.
<leoquant> zoals altijd komen we weer handen tekort
<StefandeVries> Developer-wise?
<leoquant> maar het gaat prima zo, met een bot die alle "rechten" per sessie regelt voor de juiste personen op de juiste tijd
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja
<StefandeVries> Tsja, langzaam gaan, en niet teveel willen.
<StefandeVries> Dat is het enige dat we kunnen doen.
<leoquant> er zou aan meerdere modules gewerkt kunnen worden
<StefandeVries> En door wie?
<leoquant> je kunt overigens justforlearning downen en proberen
<leoquant> pushen heet dat geloof ik
<leoquant> ik ga er op uit
<leoquant> tot morgen
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het ontwikkelproces al gevolgd, maar ga zelf niet helpen
<OerHeks> werkt de http toegang tot de chat wel ? http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-22
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-24
<Idroy_> hallo
<Idroy_> YES, inspiratie voor een logo voor: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-stemgerechtigden
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik heb trouwens ook een logo gepost op de artwork wiki, voor het launchpad team: stemgerechtigden
<Ronnie> Idroy_: ik zag hem voorbij komen, ziet er erg leuk en strak uit
<Idroy_> :)
<Idroy_> gaan jullie voor die logo's weer een poll houden ofzo?
<Ronnie> ik heb er nog geen planning voor, maar ik gok van wel
<Idroy_> ligt waarschijnlijk ook aan de hoeveelheid inzendingen?
<Ronnie> ben de laatste tijd helaas veel te druk bezig, om me met deze dingen bezig te houden
<Idroy_> ah ok, naja ik blijf iig artwork maken :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-19
<RawChid> Goede dag
<RawChid> Ik ben met TCCN aan het mail voor de locatie van de komende Ubuntu Jam in Nijmegen
<DooitzeCompaq> Goedemiddag
<OerHeks> middagjes Dooitze
<DooitzeCompaq> Alles goed?
<OerHeks> het is al even bezig, Mark Shuttleworth keynote > http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/content/video
<OerHeks> wreed, live een environment transporteren naar een ander cloudplatform, andere architecture, andere infrastructure ..
<OerHeks> even omschakelen naar een andere versie, hopla ..
<OerHeks> leuke HUD demo van Mark :-)
<CasW> Ik geloof dat Microsoft ook iets had bedacht tegen onoverzichtelijke menu's? Wat was dat ook alweer?
<OerHeks> grinnik
<OerHeks> mooi marketing verhaaltje.
<CasW> Awesome. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/ubuntu-unveil-new-web-apps-feature-for-12-10?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<CasW> (Hm, die link had mooier gekund)
<OerHeks> jups, Cas, dat was net op die keynote
<OerHeks> zo kan je omgubuntu wel 2 weken vullen met nieuwtjes
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-20
<OerHeks> Intressant, lesje IRC operator http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/07/20/irc-operator-training-classes/
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> mooie aanvulling voor: http://undifined.dyndns.info/irchelp/index.html
<OerHeks> ow nice, even bekijken.
<UndiFineD> meh, is vrij standaard stuff
<OerHeks> ah, dit is technisch
<UndiFineD> maar ik heb charydbis of hoe freenode's software ook maar heet draaiende
<UndiFineD> en ik mis op dit moment de botjes
<OerHeks> Nou, perfecte rondleiding dan.
<UndiFineD> maar deze documentatie, heb ik hier en daar van het net geplukt, dus wat dat betreft is het wel fijn dat het bij elkaar staat
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-16
<leoquant> olle bak ier
<leoquant> v
<leoquant> h
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> een oase
<Timo> Haha :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> olle bak verraad mijn vakantie adres
<leoquant> scandinavie?
<Timo> Ga je naar Scandinavië? Gaaf man! :)
<Luckiboy> Hoi leoquant. :)
<Luckiboy> Scandinavië, moooooooi.
<leoquant> wb Luckiboy
<leoquant> en ik zit niet en ga niet naar scand. :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-18
<Exbu> Goede avond
<Timo> Hallo Exbu.
<Exbu> Hallo Timo
<Exbu> :)
<Timo> Vertel eens, hier gekomen omdat je iets terug wilt doen voor Ubuntu?
<Exbu> Klopt idd, voor de duidelijkheid heb Ubuntu 7.Vergeten gedraaid jaren geleden
<Exbu> En pas nog 12.04 maar niet als actief OS
<Timo> Aha, maar toch bijdragen? Tof, maar waaraan zat je zelf te denken? :)
<Exbu> Nou ik moet zeggen dat ik niet bekend met de loco's enz. maar een interesse heb ontwikkeld de afgelopen maanden in opensource/vrije software
<Timo> En dan op het gebied van programmeren, of liever vertalen, of documentatie schrijven, of...?
<Exbu> Nou dat vroeg ik mijzelf dus af, waar ik precies mee kan helpen. Mijn programmeer skills gaan niet verder dan html, css en ooit basic programma's geschreven in C# dus daar hebben jullie weinig aan. Wel heb ik ervaring met spreken, presentaties geven en mensen enthousiast maken
<Exbu> Ik weet niet of jullie daar iemand voor zoeken?
<Timo> We hebben niet echt iets van 'vacatures' (wel ooit gehad, maar ik dacht nu niet meer), maar we staan uiteraard altijd open voor enthyousiaste mensen :)
<Timo> Je kunt helpen met bijv. release parties organiseren.
<Timo> Dan kun je denken aan het promotieteam.
<Timo> Voor een indruk van wat je dan zoal doet: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ReleasepartyWiki/HoF/201206Apeldoorn
<Exbu> Dat lijkt me erg leuk, heb ervaring als merchandiser in het dagelijks leven
<Exbu> Ik heb begrepen dat er om de 6 maanden een release party is?
<Timo> Het promotieteam is nu niet heel actief, maar tegen de tijd dat er weer een RP komt (volgend jaar april, waarschijnlijk) is er weer een hoop te doen.
<Timo> Eigenlijk alleen op .04 releases, en vaak alleen met LTS (dus eens in de twee jaar).
<Timo> Vanuit de community komt er nog wel eens een spontaan initiatief.
<Exbu> En als ik daarmee wil helpen, is het dan aanmelden op het forum of zijn er dan veel mensen te vinden in de IRC?
<Timo> Het beste kun je als je dat wel wat lijkt een PB op het forum sturen naar TonH (http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/profile/TonH/).
<Timo> Het beste even aanmelden op het forum. dus.
<Exbu> Bedankt! :)
<Timo> Geen dank, en als je nog vragen hebt, schroom niet! :)
<Exbu> Genoteerd! :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-21
<leoquant> goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> Hoi leoquant.
<leoquant> Luckiboy: jammer van engelstalig forum:(
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik hoop maar dat ik geen spam berichten krijg nu. :/
<leoquant> ja, verdorie. die handel wordt "verkocht" misschien
<Luckiboy> Ze zeggen dat ze een verouderde versie van vBulletin gebruikten, dat zou echt een blunder zijn.
<leoquant> speculatief, maar dat zou een blunder zijn
<leoquant> maar via monitoring software, zou je de druk op de site toch moeten zien aankomen?
<Luckiboy> Ja dat denk ik ook.
<leoquant> nou ja, een slag voor ubuntu imho
<leoquant> nu de recovery afwachten
<Luckiboy> Web admins en Ubuntu ontwikkelaars zijn wel wat totaal anders, hè. ;)
<leoquant> idd
